# Letzter Datensatz mit auslesen(brauch kleinen Tipp)



## mildi (27. Mrz 2007)

hi leute kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die letzten Datensätze einer abfrage rauslesen kann, ich weis das es mit last()
an die letzt zeile sprinkt, doch wie lese ich raus.


MfG mildi


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mrz 2007)

so wie du jeden Datensatz ausliest?
resultSet.getXY()


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Genauswo wie du es mit jedem anderen Datensatz im ResultSet auch machen würdest. *kopfkratz*


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2007)

also so
	
	
	
	





```
rst.last()
rst.getInt("XXXX")
.....
```

oder??


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mrz 2007)

genau (erst testen, dann fragen, evtl. Fehlemeldung gleich mit posten)


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Haut deine PC dir eine runter, wenn du es einfach ausprobierst und es nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert?


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mrz 2007)

2x zu spät


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2007)

```
stmt = connection.prepareStatement(
   "SELECT a, b, c FROM d", 
   ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_INSENSITIVE, 
   ResultSet.CONCUR_READ_ONLY
);
ResultSet result = stmt.executeQuery();
if(result.last())
{
   ...
}
```


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Und die Frage?

P.S.:
Ich hole auf


----------



## mildi (27. Mrz 2007)

es glabt nicht, bekomme folgende

Result set type is TYPE_FORWARD_ONLY

es soll ein integer wert ausgelesen werden

und ich es bestimmt zich mal probiert bevor ich es hir geposted hab.


MfG mildi


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2007)

Probiere das Beispiel von mir "Gast" aus. Falls der verwendete JDBC-Treiber nicht nur 
forward-only unterstützt, ist dies die Lösung.


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Aha... Zunächst einmal ist es ziemlich sinnfrei n Datensätze aus der DB zu holen um dann nur einen zu benutzen und dann stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dein SQL-Code denn funktioniert. Ich meine, wer legt denn eine Tabelle d mit den Spalten a, b und c an???


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mrz 2007)

genau, ich hatte dieses Posting auch als Tipp und nicht als Frage gesehen,
viel zu hochwertig


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> genau, ich hatte dieses Posting auch als Tipp und nicht als Frage gesehen,
> viel zu hochwertig


Hängt davon ab, welche Fehlerbehndlung man drumherum einbaut und ob überhaupt.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aha... Zunächst einmal ist es ziemlich sinnfrei n Datensätze aus der DB zu holen um dann nur einen zu benutzen und dann stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dein SQL-Code denn funktioniert. Ich meine, wer legt denn eine Tabelle d mit den Spalten a, b und c an???


Cool down. Es ist nur ein Beispiel. Es geht nicht um den Sinn des ganzen oder um SQL an sich, sondern wie man durch ein ResultSet flitzen kann.


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Na dann kannste ja ganz down gecoolt noch ne Runde testen


----------

